# White Scorpions?



## nicoleyoung5 (Dec 20, 2006)

Do they exsist and does anyone have any info or pics of any?


----------



## LeilaNami (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes they're a type of dune scorpion.  I'm not sure of the scientific name but message P.jasonius and he can tell ya all about em.


----------



## Ryan C. (Dec 20, 2006)

Smeringurus mesaensis(Dune Scorpion) from Arizona are a very pale yellow, white when freshly molted.


----------



## Thaedion (Dec 20, 2006)

Hello, your question sparked my interest, so I searched google.

There were several stories about 'white' scorpions, mostly from the desert which agree with the above posters. And one from Massachusetts  *LINK HERE*

And another odd story about a rare 'white cave' scorpion in Israel. The story was commented about on a freshwater crayfish forum (there are forums for everything...) anyhow here it is *LINK HERE* Their debate was that it looks more like a crayfish.

Anyway I agree withe the above desert scorpions freshly molted appear white. there was a recent post that showed one but I forgot where.

Best, Thaedion


----------



## Brian S (Dec 20, 2006)

Might add that they only look "white" when freshly molted. When the exo hardens back up it will have the "normal" yellowish color


----------



## Ythier (Dec 21, 2006)

Freshly molted Paleocheloctonus sp (the species is very pale yellow)  
Cheers
Eric


----------



## nicoleyoung5 (Dec 21, 2006)

How poisonous are they and does anyone know where I can get a pair. Im trying to move out of my emp stage. Lol


----------



## TheImperator (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice looking Scorpion. Are these scorpions also called the "Clear" Scorpion? Some lady who worked at a pet store was talking about them.


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 22, 2006)

TheImperator said:


> Nice looking Scorpion. Are these scorpions also called the "Clear" Scorpion? Some lady who worked at a pet store was talking about them.


clear scorps most likely came from a well circulated pic of a dune scorp fresh molted

check out golden phoenix exotica for the pic, i believe


----------



## H. cyaneus (Dec 22, 2006)

nicoleyoung5 said:


> How poisonous are they and does anyone know where I can get a pair. Im trying to move out of my emp stage. Lol


There is no such thing as a poisonous scorpion. 

Eric, that scorpion is awsome. Do you know the range of the species?

Mike


----------



## Thaedion (Dec 22, 2006)

H. cyaneus said:


> There is no such thing as a poisonous scorpion.


To clarify Poison is contacted or *ingested*, venom is *injected*. Any type of animal that injects a toxin into your body is venomous.  If you touch or ingest a toxin from a plant or animal and become sick then it is poisonous.


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 23, 2006)

The "venom is injected, poison is everything else" stance is convenient but not actually official. don't get me wrong, it is what i generally use too... but a lot (if not most) of my books and reading material pretty much use the words interchangeably

also, here is the "clear scorp" pic i bet the petstore lady is refering to
http://www.goldenphoenixexotica.com/smesa.jpg


----------



## PIter (Dec 24, 2006)

cacoseraph said:


> The "venom is injected, poison is everything else" stance is convenient but not actually official. don't get me wrong, it is what i generally use too... but a lot (if not most) of my books and reading material pretty much use the words interchangeably
> 
> also, here is the "clear scorp" pic i bet the petstore lady is refering to
> http://www.goldenphoenixexotica.com/smesa.jpg





> in·gest   (ĭn-jěst')  Pronunciation Key
> tr.v.   in·gest·ed, in·gest·ing, in·gests
> 
> 1. To take into the body by the mouth for digestion or absorption. See Synonyms at eat.
> 2. To take in and absorb as food: "Marine ciliates ... can be observed ... ingesting other single-celled creatures and harvesting their chloroplasts" (Carol Kaesuk Yoon).





> in·ject   (ĭn-jěkt')  Pronunciation Key
> tr.v.   in·ject·ed, in·ject·ing, in·jects
> 
> 1. To force or drive (a fluid) into something: inject fuel into an engine cylinder; inject air into a liquid mixture.
> ...


http://dictionary.reference.com/

I'd say it's official and that people simply need to get it right! I really don't think that scorpion is very white, more gray.


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 24, 2006)

er, yes, that would definitely be the definitions of injected and ingested. pretty nice definitions too. probably even marginally better than what i could write myself. yay dictionaries  

it's their relevance to the poison vs venom discussion that i am not seeing.

you would need to provide definitions of *venom* and *poison* to er, be helpful here. and not from a general reference dictionary either. i am talking university level text on scorpions or other toxic animals. that's what i meant about reading venomous and poisonous used interchangably. newspapers don't count either, those people are pretty much idiots, it seems.


----------



## Thaedion (Dec 24, 2006)

cacoseraph said:


> it's their relevance to the poison vs venom discussion that i am not seeing.


I agree with what you are saying. I was just trying to point out to someone new why the statement was made "scorpions are not poisonous". Every time someone says that - there is always someone pointing out that they are venomous not poisonous. Why? when we all know what they mean... 

I looked up in several dictionaries and in a biology book I have the dictionaries say things like "venom, Poison secreted by an animal," or "1 A poisonous secretion of an animal, such as a snake, spider, or scorpion, usually transmitted by a bite or sting. 2 A poison." the book says in the index under poison _see_ venom

So you are right they are interchangeable but it is good to explain to the person why they were just corrected by somebody.


----------



## Charlie_Scorp (Dec 24, 2006)

Is it therefore accurate to say that a venomous animal is one capable of 'envenomating' and a poisonous one to be an animal that is toxic when consumed? This is what I inferred the words to mean. 
By those definitions it is possible for a venomous animal to envenomate another with a poison (eg a venom.) A venom being a poison that enters the body through envenomation?

Too much Christmas sherry? Perhaps...


----------



## final-sting (Dec 27, 2006)

uroplectes pillosus

more pics on giorgios site:
http://www.buthidae.ch/uroplectes.htm


----------



## twirl and kill (Dec 27, 2006)

i remember about 2 or 3 years ago,i was in petco looking at the lizards,snakes and emps,i over heard a guy telling his son that up in temecula california some mountainous and wooded area,he said that almost every rock you pick up you could find a white scorpion under it,not sure what this guy was talking about....ive never caught white scorps in temecula.


----------



## Arachno Kid (Dec 27, 2006)

Hadrurus arizonensis pallidus is somewhat pale and a bigger then the S.Mesaensis but not nearly as pale, But I think there was a type of cave scorpion that was white but I forgot XD, might wanna check the scorpion files check under Superstitionia  for them.


Cheers
   Eli


----------



## pokermon919 (Dec 28, 2006)

ok heres a ghetto definition of what a science teacher explained to me when I was in elementry school.
Venom has to be injected for its properties to work
Poison doesn't have to be injected and can still work

Venom on your skin won't affect you, if injected it will
Poison depending on how potent will work if its in your system or just glued to you for a long time. 
I've always known that that is how it pretty much breaks down to. Even though they are interchangable under circumstances. Don't want to be a smartass, just my 2 cents


----------



## pokermon919 (Dec 28, 2006)

o yea, ie: lead poisoning can be caused by ingesting lead or being affected by it by living in a house with lead paint.


----------

